# 10 lb braid for bream and flathead setup???



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

gday all,

I was looking on ebay and there is spectra 10lb braid supposedly very thin in diameter, if so would this be any good for a bream setup to flathead setup..? 

Any feedback would be great, Thanks Dane


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Dane
Mate i use Nitlon PE 6lb/10lb braid for flattys/brim ect no knots easy to cast and a blue colour.Havn't used any other brand so can only comment on this type so far..


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

For flathead 10pd is perfect. When you get snagged on the bottom just wrap it around your hand a couple of times and pull. I'm using 10 pd at the moment and i'm really starting to think it's too big for bream. I'm stepping down to 6pd Braid. I only use 10pd braid as i'm normally chasing bass. Carry some 12pd leader on you if you find some good flatties. 
That being said i've caught big bream on my 10pd braid in summer, it's only during this winter period that i'm starting to have doubts.


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

dishley said:


> For flathead 10pd is perfect. When you get snagged on the bottom just wrap it around your hand a couple of times and pull. I'm using 10 pd at the moment and i'm really starting to think it's too big for bream. I'm stepping down to 6pd Braid. I only use 10pd braid as i'm normally chasing bass. Carry some 12pd leader on you if you find some good flatties.
> That being said i've caught big bream on my 10pd braid in summer, it's only during this winter period that i'm starting to have doubts.


Tie on a long wind on leader of 6 lb to your 10lb main ,for spooky bream.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

That's what i do, just swap between 6 and 12pd long fluro leader.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

If its Pelagic dont bother.
Crap stuff mate. Get something like fireline or fins as there much better.
The pelagic junk just snaps after a few uses!

Mitch


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

The 10lb line i was thinking of has a diameter of 0.12mm is that any good and the brand is spectra i think power pro.. and I'm now thinking 8lb powerpro braid or 8lb PEX braid what you guys thinkk.?

Also what knot would you use to tie braid line to the trace and how long would your trace be?

Thanks Dane


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

The 8lb sounds the go. For those low diameter lines, the double uni-knot works well for me. I usually go about 1.5 rod lengths for the leader, unless your throwing around poppers, if so make it short (3-4 ft) and stick with the 12lb, I have found that it gives you more control of the popper.

Cheers


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Personally, I have rarely had trouble pulling in your average size flattie up on 4lb braid and a 4 to 6lb FC leader. They have to be well hooked in the mouth though. If they swallow the whole thing then it's goodnight irene most times. lol. I think my last flattie, from memory, was 49cms and I m fairly certain it was on the 4lb outfit. I am going out in the wind tomorrow chasing flatties for a visiting uncle who loves to eat them.

As for bream, This fella was pulled from under a pontoon on 2lb braid;










As someone else mentioned, and I agree, 10lb braid is good for bass and I use it for jacks too, however, you will get away with 10lb for bream if you have a good FC leader and if the water is dirty. The cleaner and clearer the water .... the lighter you will need to go on your tackle to outsmart the wiley bream. Having said all of the above I think that the above may vary from one place to another. The 1st yak fishing comp I ever entered was the hobie/abt bream comp and I learned bucketloads from other generous competitors who were only too willing to offer advice. It was good advice too because my catch rate has improved. Entering comps is a good way to meet a few people and learn some new skills and it's just plain fun too. I hope this helps.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

i personally use 3lb fireline and 4lb fc leader for bream and 6lb nitlon and 8-15lb fc leader for flatties/salmon/snook etc. depending on whether you have a spare spool or not i would recommend using different line weights. having said that, a magazine contributor by the name of brett geddes??? is catching big bream/bass/ep's etc on 8kg leader so i dunno what the hell is going on :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: . good luck mate


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

way to go...............powerpro is great value for money if bought in large spools.....1500yds or its meters for less than 130 delivered or less.i have got the 10lbs green,30lbs & 50lbs yellow and its great.


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

way to go...............powerpro is great value for money if bought in large spools.....1500yds or its meters for less than 130 delivered or less.i have got the 10lbs green,30lbs & 50lbs yellow and its great.


----------

